# Bujinkan in Iran...



## Satt (Oct 20, 2006)

I found this interesting video on the internet. My favorite part is the evasions at the end.

Jason :greatsasu 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3264220248175313159&q=Bujinkan+in+Iran&hl=en


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow... I did not know ninjutsu looked so similar to Tae Kwon Do...

Also, I guess those guys will be fortunate if they are invaded by an army of Giants. Or perhaps if people are sitting on top of basketball goals conveniantly close to walls. While impressive to be able to kick someone 13 feet tall, I'm not sure how that might have evolved from the Bujinkan, unless ninjas made a habit of trying to kick samurai off of their 10 ft tall horse.

Still, the acrobats was fairly impressive. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Satt,

I do not think that this dojo is a Bujinkan Dojo.  The techniques look like a eclectic martial arts studio that put on a mask.  I do not see anything like what you will find in a legitimate Budo Taijutsu Dojo.


----------



## Koryu Rich (Oct 20, 2006)

I think we had one of these guys show up on MAP a while back!

Needless to say he couldn't show any real link to the Bujinkan.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 20, 2006)

I am in full agreement with Brian.  I saw NOTHING that looked like Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu.  Even the instructor's bo work did not have the look of budo taijutsu.

I have been aware of this school for quite some time.  It has a website.  Anyway, based on the information on the website, I concluded the instructor has no connection with the Bujinkan.  It appears he may have attended a couple of seminars and may have gone to Japan once and I believe I saw an old picture of him with SKH.  

No doubt those guys are in great acrobatic shape, but it is safe to say it isn't Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is one Bujinkan website with a few videos.  http://www.seriousbudoka.com/  You can see a drastic differance in how they move compared to the people in Iran.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 20, 2006)

Brian, that is a great link!  I hadn't seen that site before.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Dave,

I just came across it myself today when perusing google video!


----------



## Kizaru (Oct 20, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I saw NOTHING that looked like Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu...


 
According to Richard van Donk's website (http://www.ninjutsu.com/dojos-links.shtml ) they seem to be a "Bujinkan Dojo"

Iran's Central Bujinkan Dojo
seniorteacher: Akbar Faraji rankdan:Shihan
address: Iran - Karaj
Box: 31535/858 
url: www.ninjutsu-iran.com
phone: +98 0261 - 4422642
mobile: +98 0912 - 1469187
Telefax: +98 0261 - 4422642

At the top of RVD's page, it says a "Shihan" is a 10th dan or above; he seems to have Mr. Akbar Faraji listed as a "Shihan". It would appear that Mr. Faraji has been to one or two of Lubos Porkorny's seminars in Russia. 

Decide for yourself.

:asian:


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 20, 2006)

Kizaru said:


> According to Richard van Donk's website (http://www.ninjutsu.com/dojos-links.shtml ) they seem to be a "Bujinkan Dojo"
> 
> Iran's Central Bujinkan Dojo
> seniorteacher: Akbar Faraji rankdan:Shihan
> ...




Okee dokeee... He certainly doesn't move like Lubos!


----------



## seansnyder (Oct 20, 2006)

Kizaru said:


> According to Richard van Donk's website (http://www.ninjutsu.com/dojos-links.shtml ) they seem to be a "Bujinkan Dojo"


 

And lord knows anything RVD has on his website IS gospel!?:rofl:



Sean Snyder


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 20, 2006)

Come on now, we should all be using Mr VonDonk's home study courses to learn our Taijutsu... there is no better source to learn from in the world we could possibly go to is there?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 20, 2006)

Cryozombie said:


> Come on now, we should all be using Mr VonDonk's home study courses to learn our Taijutsu... there is no better source to learn from in the world we could possibly go to is there?



Easy on the glitterstim there, man...


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 20, 2006)

Kizaru said:


> According to Richard van Donk's website (http://www.ninjutsu.com/dojos-links.shtml ) they seem to be a "Bujinkan Dojo"
> 
> Iran's Central Bujinkan Dojo
> seniorteacher: Akbar Faraji rankdan:Shihan
> ...



I am not sure, but I don't think RVD does a lot of checking on people with Hatsumi before he puts listings up. Maybe they are a dojo, maybe they are not.

I can say this. I attended the next class session with Hatsumi after 9-11-01. He had some thoughts on the matter. And based on what he said, I do not think there was any legit dojos in Iran at that time.


----------



## Bujingodai (Oct 20, 2006)

Or maybe, since every dojo has it's own feeling, flair and look they happen to like a more gymnastic feel. It's likely better marketing in a video than sanshin no kata being demonstrated.
I'd also figure that by virtue of rank alone, RVD might not be subltly insulted online. If Hatsumi Sensei thinks of him in the manner of high rank then that should be respected. Just my opinion of course.

But yes this video looks very little like any taijutsu I have seen other than the Shoten no Jutsu. Or is that not practiced much? 

I'd like to state I don't have anything invested in RVD. I just can't stand the lack of respect for rank and experience online.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 21, 2006)

Bujingodai said:


> I'd also figure that by virtue of rank alone, RVD might not be subltly insulted online. If Hatsumi Sensei thinks of him in the manner of high rank then that should be respected. Just my opinion of course.
> 
> But yes this video looks very little like any taijutsu I have seen other than the Shoten no Jutsu. Or is that not practiced much?
> 
> I'd like to state I don't have anything invested in RVD. I just can't stand the lack of respect for rank and experience online.


 
More than one person has remarked that this picture indicates a serious lack of respect on his part...


----------



## Bujingodai (Oct 21, 2006)

OK so we are going to answer a hypothetical question with another one.
Well that is a pretty good arguement. I can see why people should be offended by this I gather. Mind you I am not a religion expert, so I'd like to be more educated if you can fill me in.
However, so then the loss of respect and slagging that he takes online is deserved. OK.

Please understand I am playing devils advocate here. I don't know Van Donk Shihan at all personally. I have heard and seen both good and bad reviews of him.
But, by the virtue that he was ranked by Hatsumi Sensei to such a rank, does not the rules of MA etiquette, "saho" I believe deem that he is to be given respect, or does the Bujinkan not adhere to such things.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 21, 2006)

Bujingodai said:


> I'd also figure that by virtue of rank alone, RVD might not be subltly insulted online.
> 
> I'd like to state I don't have anything invested in RVD. I just can't stand the lack of respect for rank and experience online.



Or... Or... Maybe you can read my post for what it was... a Slam against people who feel the only thing they NEED to get good is a Home Video Study Course, as opposed to a Real Living Breathing Teacher who can train them...

But since you brought it up, if all you want to respect is rank, and that's all that's important, Im sure that there are a few Sokeship councils that would be happy to grant me Grandmastership, if I pay enough... would my opinion matter then?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 21, 2006)

I have met Richard VanDonk and he seemed like a great guy in person.  He takes alot of heat because of the video training thing. (_*and rightly so*_)  However in person he seems like a nice guy with a pretty good attitude.
I too however have heard stories but I tend to like to meet people before I make an assessment of them.  Just my take.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 21, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I have met Richard VanDonk and he seemed like a great guy in person. He takes alot of heat because of the video training thing. (_*and rightly so*_) However in person he seems like a nice guy with a pretty good attitude.
> I too however have heard stories but I tend to like to meet people before I make an assessment of them. Just my take.


I dunno, the first time I met him, I thought, "used car salesman."


----------



## Bujingodai (Oct 21, 2006)

RVD has a real life teacher though.
I don't prescribe to the sokeship thing sorry so not sure what that meant. But no I wouldn't slam someone of that criteria, I just wouldn't pay attention to them.

I personally am a not a huge fan of the video training module. Unless just being used as a refresher. Or at the very least the student can be up front and say they were a distance student via video. If there is no lie then thats fine.

I have met RVD as well only for a brief bit. Seems like a nice enough guy. There is no doubt he is on the flash side of things. But thats him.


----------



## Bujingodai (Oct 21, 2006)

However for the record. Rank is not the only thing to respect I admit that. Honestly it is apparent that in some orgs it has even less worth, but it should be a factor. IE say a 6th kyu tearing down a member of the Shidoshi Kai publicly. To me personally I'd find a bit offensive. But again that is my opinion.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 22, 2006)

Bujingodai said:


> IE say a 6th kyu tearing down a member of the Shidoshi Kai publicly. To me personally I'd find a bit offensive. But again that is my opinion.



Well... good thing I am neither... 

And, ya know, even if I WERE a 6th kyu tearing down a member of the shidoshi-kai, that would be ME burning MY bridges... not somthing YOU should worry about.

I find a lot of things in the martial arts world offensive... Including 10 year old blackbelts and Blackbelts who trained and promoted themselves... Sorry. If my speaking out against these kinds of people offends you... Well... I don't really care.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2006)

Kreth said:


> I dunno, the first time I met him, I thought, "used car salesman."


 
Hey Kreth, I could see how you might feel that way.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> I am not sure, but I don't think RVD does a lot of checking on people with Hatsumi before he puts listings up. Maybe they are a dojo, maybe they are not.
> 
> I can say this. I attended the next class session with Hatsumi after 9-11-01. He had some thoughts on the matter. And based on what he said, I do not think there was any legit dojos in Iran at that time.


 
I remember hearing something along the same lines that their was no Budo Taijutsu in Iran at this time and it was attributed to Soke.  Not sure where I heard it though.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 22, 2006)

Bujingodai said:


> However for the record. Rank is not the only thing to respect I admit that. Honestly it is apparent that in some orgs it has even less worth, but it should be a factor. IE say a 6th kyu tearing down a member of the Shidoshi Kai publicly. To me personally I'd find a bit offensive. But again that is my opinion.



It is not that Dave. A sixth kyu is quite able to say when someone above him is doing something wrong and express his opinion.

And it looks like RVD has opened a can of worms with this.

This group is not listed at winjutsu.com. It may be that they got their Bujinkan membership card through RVD by means of his home study course or something. Their teacher then would be able to train with Hatsumi by showing it. Hatsumi would only know that he sent a card to RVD and not know the final destination.

And based on comments I have heard him make, that may be a problem.


----------



## Bujingodai (Oct 23, 2006)

I see Don,
And it is not that I am getting all offended cryozombie I am argueing a point. I don't have the time or care to get too fussed up about a certain person burning their bridges. I was playing devils advocate as I stated.

I would agree on alot of points brought up.
Unfortunatly RVD is not the only one offering the ranks online/by mail etc etc.  I know of someone who got their Shodan in 2wks recently. But the school they got it from is in the midwest and I have no idea who it is.

BTW cryo, I was not under the assumption you are of either rank nor was I stating it. I'm not either for the record as well.
Also for the record, where in my posts would you figure I support 10 year old blackbelts that self promote?


----------



## Bujingodai (Oct 23, 2006)

Cryo, I didn't realize you were technopunk. Glad to be chatting with you.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 23, 2006)

Bujingodai said:


> Also for the record, where in my posts would you figure I support 10 year old blackbelts that self promote?



You don't.  I was stating that as an example of somthing I find offensive in the arts... much the same way I find the idea of people using things like Von Donk's videos (or Hayes, or anyone elses for that matter) exclusivley and then claiming to teach that style.

Sounds like we were misinterpreting each other.


----------



## althaur (Oct 23, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> This group is not listed at winjutsu.com. It may be that they got their Bujinkan membership card through RVD by means of his home study course or something. Their teacher then would be able to train with Hatsumi by showing it. Hatsumi would only know that he sent a card to RVD and not know the final destination.
> 
> And based on comments I have heard him make, that may be a problem.


 
The dojo used to be listed on Winjutsu.com; however, it was taken off some time ago.


----------



## kouryuu (Oct 23, 2006)

Josh, my friend, how are you, i`ve not heard from you since you got back from you know where??:apv:


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 23, 2006)

althaur said:


> The dojo used to be listed on Winjutsu.com; however, it was taken off some time ago.



Hey Josh!  Great to train with you in NJ at Buyu camp.  Good to see you on here.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2006)

kouryuu said:


> Josh, my friend, how are you, i`ve not heard from you since you got back from you know where??:apv:


 
Norm are you back from Japan?  How was your trip?  I hope that you had a good time.


----------



## kouryuu (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Brian, yep, got back Friday night, excellent trip, thankyou, weather was great and the boss was fun, can`t wait until next April.

Took part in two Demo`s with Someya Sensei, our good friend Don Roley was part of the Monday Demo, boy does he die well:ultracool .

The rest of the time was just training, had the flu in the second week so i lost a few days but made up for it in the 3rd week.

Did a couple of cultural evenings with the local community, something i do everytime i stay in Koshigaya, keeps the good relations going especially as some Gaijin don`t know how to behave properly .


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2006)

Glad you had a great trip!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2006)

Kizaru said:


> According to Richard van Donk's website (http://www.ninjutsu.com/dojos-links.shtml ) they seem to be a "Bujinkan Dojo"
> 
> Iran's Central Bujinkan Dojo
> seniorteacher: Akbar Faraji rankdan:Shihan
> ...


 
With this particular Dojo it does appear that you are going to have to decide for yourself. :asian:


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 23, 2006)

kouryuu said:


> Took part in two Demo`s with Someya Sensei, our good friend Don Roley was part of the Monday Demo, boy does he die well:ultracool .



You say the nicest things.....:uhyeah:


----------



## kouryuu (Oct 23, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> You say the nicest things.....:uhyeah:


 
Only to my friends:drinkbeer


----------



## althaur (Oct 25, 2006)

Norm!  Glad to hear you had a good time.  I'm hoping to make it over there sometime after the new year.  Depends on work and my off duty commander.    I'm also hoping to finally start our classes out here next year.  That way I have my own group of punch dummies.  LOL

David, it was great meeting you at Buyu Camp.  Had a great time talking/training with you.  Glad you made it back to FL safe and sound.


----------



## buyu (Oct 28, 2006)

Ive just had a friend go over to japan teachin english and training with some of the shihan over there in a average class how many foriengers are at training, hey ya might know him his name is Ryan mcleod from NewZealand its probably just like askin a person from china if they know this friend of yours hehehe anyway just wonderin thanks


----------



## zanshin87 (Feb 20, 2007)

Spookyfbi said:


> I think we had one of these guys show up on MAP a while back!
> 
> Needless to say he couldn't show any real link to the Bujinkan.


 

hi guys ! im back again ! 

first of all i should appericate you and the others on kutaki who showed me the path ! 

for now im studyin at budapest - training at a BBT dojo !

about the faraji  and shihan lobus pokorny , you can contact shihan by his mail and find out that there was/is no link ! 

and about the ninjutsu.com ! its a free link directory : there are 2 dojos !! :O:O from iran - even there was 1 listed in shinobi.org ! and also 1 in bujinkan.org :-s


As some ppl said before, there ARE no BBT in iran  

but - there are 3-4 styles which use the name ^ ninjutsu ^ and they claim that they have connection with hatsumi soke ! 

but just one of these styles < faraji > ! uses the exact phrase of bujinkan ( but not officialy - the official name is : Martial Arts Of Ninjutsu Iran )


and i think its better to put an end to this  

with best regards

Koosha

p.s :  i would applogize all of you for my behavior on this forum at september  hope it would be accepted


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on finding a Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu Dojo!


----------



## zanshin87 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Congratulations on finding a Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu Dojo!


 
arigato (o^__^o) 
but the important thing was finding the truth, after that finding a Bujinkan bodu taijutsu dojo was not that hard ! 

and now all i have to do is attending the training and improve myself ! - i think i should get out of the topics between me and iranians ! cuz after that time, i tried to discuss with others about this, - instead of focuisng on my own training :-s !

anyway thx for all the things ... i've to sleep by now its 2:00 am


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 21, 2007)

I am glad to hear you found a Bujinkan Dojo.  I understand Lubos is an excellent instructor.  Good luck and welcome back!


----------



## zanshin87 (Feb 22, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I am glad to hear you found a Bujinkan Dojo. I understand Lubos is an excellent instructor. Good luck and welcome back!


 
thanks for your comment


----------



## mizogomo (Mar 26, 2008)

hi dears

sorry english me is bad because iam language is persian

i work a ninja in iran

dont being bujinken ninjutsu in iran.

but....    i work alone bujinkan,accompany girl friend.

girl friend me work bujinkan budo taijutsu in french.

i hope come actual bujinkan in iran .

thanks dears


----------



## Dale Seago (Mar 27, 2008)

You should have posted sooner: One of my female students, a Bujinkan black belt, was there just recently!


----------



## payameno (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey guys


I know its just an old Topic, But to let you know we have Bujinkan Dojo here for sure , The only difference between Iranian Bujinkan is that we work on Acrobatics more than others;But as for other things such as Taijutsu its almost same to any bujinkan dojo.The video clip doesn't show anything of Ninjutsu in Iran,Just some Acrobatics;Any question i will be happy to answer.

Merry Christmas by the way.


----------



## payameno (Dec 23, 2009)

mizogomo said:


> hi dears
> 
> sorry english me is bad because iam language is persian
> 
> ...



Hey mizogomo...

I know this guy  Ow french girl!  Your English sucks man :uhyeah:

.


----------



## payameno (Dec 23, 2009)

Just few days ago Shihan Flip Batush was here again,You can check the pictures from his photogallery. 

[December 2009

Seminars:
http://www.bujin.cz/foto_iran2.htm

Traveling:
http://www.bujin.cz/foto_iran3.htm

]

[March 2009

Seminars:
http://www.bujin.cz/foto_iran.htm

Traveling:
http://www.bujin.cz/foto_iran1.htm
]


----------



## payameno (Dec 23, 2009)

zanshin87 said:


> hi guys ! im back again !
> 
> first of all i should appericate you and the others on kutaki who showed me the path !
> 
> ...




Man ,why you even bother yourself to join every Martial arts forum and post Insulting comments Against us, In every forum just 5 or 6 posts and they are all for one reason.

During years of training i know so many people like you who make some trouble ,getting rejected by sensei and suddenly becoming vengeance takers!  But this time I'm facing an Internet warrior (new to me).

I think for becoming a ninja , we have to learn to change our mind too;we are no more living in childhood .


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 23, 2009)

payameno said:


> I think for becoming a ninja , we have to learn to change our mind too;we are no more living in childhood .



We'd have to invent time travel too so that we could get back to feudal Japan.
Additionally, time travel would allow you to go back in time to 2007 and reply to Zanshin87 when he was still around. In this timeframe (December 2009), his account is already closed so there is no point in replying to him anymore. No need to get worked up about his posts.


----------



## payameno (Dec 23, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> We'd have to invent time travel too so that we could get back to feudal Japan.
> Additionally, time travel would allow you to go back in time to 2007 and reply to Zanshin87 when he was still around. In this timeframe (December 2009), his account is already closed so there is no point in replying to him anymore. No need to get worked up about his posts.



Hello

Well I'm not here to answer people like Zanshin87,As you see there are so many Misunderstandings about Bujinkan in Iran here . Just to say It's my pleasure to answer any question about it; That's my reason to join this community .

Anyway I think you are right - thanks .


----------

